# New hair cut and colour :D Turquoise!



## LisaOrestea (Sep 6, 2009)

Just wanted to share my new hair with people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use Manic Panic Atomic Turquoise hair dye!


----------



## chynegal (Sep 6, 2009)

i love the color and it goes so good with your eyes


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 6, 2009)

That is awesome, I love that turquoise and how it contrasts the black in your hair!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 6, 2009)

Love it....Wish I was edgy enuff to go for looks like this!


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Sep 6, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## choozen1ne (Sep 6, 2009)

that is such a beatiful color !


----------



## mizuki~ (Sep 7, 2009)

i fuggin love it! so hot


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 7, 2009)

I absolutely love the color and cut!  I wish that I could pull this off.  It looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## revoltofagirl (Sep 7, 2009)

omg, LOVE IT! so hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had pink & purple bangs up until last night. damn school starting tomorrow. why did I choose the one art major that makes you have to look "normal" lol?


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 7, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## nunu (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice! I love how bright it is.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 8, 2009)

Love this, it looks fab on you!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 8, 2009)

i love it!! you pull it off very well. the color really makes your eyes pop.


----------



## Tahti (Sep 8, 2009)

Amazing colour, wow!


----------



## shatteredshards (Sep 22, 2009)

Oooohhh, I am jealous. Rock it!


----------



## ShortnSassy (Sep 22, 2009)

yayy that's what color i have in my picture! now my hair is black. i miss it turquoise!!! looks fab on you!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Sep 22, 2009)

You look simply awesome! Wow


----------



## ~whathehair~ (Sep 22, 2009)

OOH! I know I have seen your Avatar on another color site & thought AWESOME! I want that color. Love Both Colors, Cut, Styles!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 22, 2009)

wow... so freaking cool!!!


----------



## DadaH (Sep 23, 2009)

wow you look great


----------



## User38 (Sep 23, 2009)

You look beautiful and I am jealous


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 23, 2009)

your hair looks fab. I love the black face framing pieces. I'm with tish, I wish I was edgy enough to rock this look.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Sep 24, 2009)

very very pretty!


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 24, 2009)

WOW your hair looks amazing. I would never think Turquoise would look good on anyone but it really suits you especially with that style.  Very nice!


----------



## cupcake_x (Sep 30, 2009)

It looks great! I wish my hair was healthy enough to do something like that.


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 30, 2009)

So cool! I love it!


----------

